# Crocodile Turns Bright Orange



## News Bot (Sep 25, 2011)

"Snappy," an 8 ft. 2 in. crocodile in Australia turned orange after attacking a water filter.

*Published On:* 24-Sep-11 11:30 PM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Tim Wall

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 25, 2011)

yeah, I saw that...I reckon it looks yukky !! But as long as it's still healthy that's the main thing.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 25, 2011)

He looks stunning!



Now Asia will probably go from painting cats to painting reptiles lol


----------



## MathewB (Sep 25, 2011)

We need to start putting these filters in the wild I'm thinking


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if you could work a hot pink croc?


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder why people don't work on crocodile morphs. That looks awesome.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful. I "think" they put some sort of dye solution into canary drinking water to make them go orange . LUV the croc,but can it whistle?


----------



## Raina (Sep 25, 2011)

Bluetonguesblack said:


> Beautiful. I "think" they put some sort of dye solution into canary drinking water to make them go orange . LUV the croc,but can it whistle?


 
Lol gold...
And just to confirm, yes they do. Pet shops put red dye in their drinking water to turn $35 yellow canaries into $65 red factor canaries...


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=-37.864264,144.902460


----------



## K3nny (Sep 25, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> He looks stunning!
> Now Asia will probably go from painting cats to painting reptiles lol



they paint cats where???
all i know was they dyed baby chicks, not cats :?
no one really bothers with them running all around the place


----------

